
In Coronavirus Fight, China Gives Citizens a Color Code, with Red Flags - ohazi
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/01/business/china-coronavirus-surveillance.html
======
ohazi
[https://archive.is/0xebz](https://archive.is/0xebz)

> As China encourages people to return to work despite the coronavirus
> outbreak, it has begun a bold mass experiment in using data to regulate
> citizens’ lives — by requiring them to use software on their smartphones
> that dictates whether they should be quarantined or allowed into subways,
> malls and other public spaces.

I mean, I get it, but that some pretty dystopian nightmare fuel.

~~~
pensatoio
To be fair, China was already at "dystopian-nightmare-fuel" levels.

------
dt12345
hmm yeah because Google sending everyone's location data to the US government,
that's totally different, right?

